# windows media player...DVDs



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i watch DVD's, mostly netflix, on my pc. i am running windows media player 10. i have no control to skip over the previews...which is really annoying if i have to stop a movie and resume it later as i have to watch them again just to get to the scene selection/play options on the DVD. 

while in the past, i have tried other media players and such, i find it easier to just play ball and stick with most of microsoft's goodies. i would prefer to stick with windows media player and not try another player.

is there something i could try to allow me to skip over the previews?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I can't answer, but have found many movie DVDs have software coding so that previews cannot be skipped or fast forwarded through, at least that is what I have found over the years while using a disc player. Some allow it, many don't. Forced advertisements is something I don't care for when it is a rented movie, for television or gratis programming I can understand having them.

I'll wait for other responses too.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

On a lot of DVD's (especially newer ones) you can't even skip over them in a DVD player.
I usually throw in the DVD and if it won't let me skip it I go do something until the movie starts.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i was wondering about using them in a stand-alone dvd player. the problem there is that my tv is old and has no inputs except for the threaded coax cable input. i decided not to buy an RF Modulator because the tv has been hit by lightning at least twice and the colors are faded and the screen has a few white lines running through it. i need a new tv, but it is not in the budget, lol.

i don't mind one or two previews, but it seems heavy handed for microsoft to play ball with the movie industry to FORCE me to watch advertisements against my will.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Rip to HD, with free programs. DVD Shrink the movie only, saving to HD. Watch on computer, without previews. I abhor all the previews.

I actually prefer watching movies on DVDShrink... I can scroll to where I want in seconds, and avoid having to shrink the movie...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's a website with a trick you might try (scroll down to laptop or desktop): http://www.labnol.org/gadgets/skip-dvd-trailers/13460/

I can't vouch for it, since I use Windows Media Center instead of Media Player, but I remember hating it too on my old computer.

In Media Player, is there a button to skip to the next scene? Sorry, can't remember, been too many years. If there is, what you might be able to do is just keep hitting that button to kind of fast forward through the previews. You may not be able to do this on that "FBI warning" part, but if not, as soon as it's over, give it a try. If you have that button, it should work, but you'll have to hit it multiple times to get through each preview. However, it shouldn't take more than a minute to get through all of them. Good luck!


----------

